# Rocks and Minerals in the Home Aquaria



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

There are a lot of rocks out there, but this is the list I have so far compiled in my research online. If it is not on the list, there are some general rules of thumb you can follow.


If it is non-porous, it is inert and therefore safe. Whilst most very hard 'rock' are non-porous, there are exceptions, and _visa versa_.

If it contains ores (metals), it will leach them into your water, you don't want that.... okay this is weird.Clean the rock if you just dug it up. Just water. Now, you need to lick it. Really. Lick it. If it tastes metallic, it has high levels of ores. They are often found in veins in rock. The lick test does not guarantee aquarium safety alone. I just want to see how many of you will lick rocks. 

Calcareous rocks: This one can be tested, pour vinegar or acid onto the rock. If it fizzes, its calcareous and is a no-no. 

As with anything new, I would highly recommend boiling rocks before adding them to a tank. Some people 'roast' them in the oven, though there are certain rocks where one or both of these methods are bet avoided. Be careful though as rock retain heat very, very well. *You've been warned. *

Green = safe
Amber = Use with caution
Red = Dangerous/avoid/
*
Agate
*Mineral: Inert and safe for aquaria. *

Amethyst*
Mineral (Quartz): Purple form of quartz. Contains Manganese (Mn) and Iron (Fe) which give it the lilac to deep purple colours. Darker colour means more iron. Potentially hazardous with high Fe Levels.

*Coal
*No. Just no.

*Dolomite*
Comprised of calcium and magnesium carbonates. Will raie PH and Hardness. 

*Flint.*
Sedimentary rock. Can be very sharp and will scratch your tank if not positioned carefully.

*Geodes.* 
Primarily limestone or quartz: Can contain minerals which are harmful. Sharp edges inside can be lethal to fish.

*Granite.*
Granite is safe for aquariums, but may be sharp.

*Gypsum (Alabaster).* 
Sedimentary rock: Hydrated Calcium Sulphate. Unsuitable for aquariums.

*Ironstone*
Sedimentary rock: high levels of Iron (Fe). May be beneficial to a well planted aquarium, but could be harmful in the long run.

*Iron Pyrite (Fool's gold)*
Mineral (Iron suphide): Putting this in your tank _*will*_ kill all of your fish.

*Jasper
*Mineral (Quartz): Inert and safe for aquaria. 

*Lava rock*
Igneous rock. Inert & very light.
_Note; do not boil or roast due to possible explosions of trapped air pockets.
_ *
Limestone.* 
Limestone: Will raise the pH. Leeches calcite.

*Marble.* 
Limestone: high levels of calcite. Harmful to fish. 

*Obsidian.*
Igneous rock: Edges are very sharp.

*Onyx.* 
Onyx is a cryptocrystalline form of quartz and is therefore safe to use.

*Petrified wood.*
Normally has high levels or crystaline quartz. In this form it is safe for all aquaria and fully inert. *There are exceptions and you should use the acid test to be certain.*

*Pumice.*
Igneous rock: Very light and may float.
_Note; do not boil or roast due to possible explosions of trapped air pockets._

*Quartz (Normal and Crystaline).* 
Quartz can be sharp and it is harder than glass. Sharp, will scratch your tank if not positioned carefully. 

*Red Jasper*
Mineral (quartz): Inert. Safe for use in aquaria.

*Rainbow jasper* 
Oxidate Mineral: breaks down in water and produces oxygen and oxides.
High levels of metallic impurities. Best avoided. 

*Sandstone.*
Sedimentary rock: Mostly safe to use after cleaning. Feldspar may contain potassium, sodium or calcium, harmful in aquaria. Best avoided unless composition is known.

*Sard*
Mineral (Quartz): Inert and safe for aquaria.

*Scoria*
Igneous rock. Inert & very light.
_Note; do not boil or roast due to possible explosions of trapped air pockets._

*Slate.*
May have sharp edges. Completely inert.

*Tuffa Rock.* 
Very light rock formed from Magnesium Sulphate, will raise PH & KH over time. Advise testing in a controlled environment before use to checkdegree of change. 

*Volcanic Rock*
Igneous rock. Inert & very light.
_Note; do not boil or roast due to possible explosions of trapped air pockets.
_

There *may* be errors in the above. I am not a geologist and my husband has been out of the business for a while, so whilst I have made every effort to triple check all of these with reliable sources, there may be errors.

I will try and post with any others I find. Maybe the mods will add it to the list, if they don't mind, so people won't have to hunt? I would also like to redo this at some point and add pictures, just don't have time right now. Rushing to get this up.  

The best advice I can give you if you aren't sure what rock you have, or if it is safe:
*If In Doubt, Leave It Out. *​


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely excellent, thank you so much! I also have questions about Rose quartz and about peacock/mystic topaz, or maybe topaz in general


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for this too. Very helpful!  Just wondering if you have an opinion on goldstone and black goldstone? I've heard mixed things about it. And seconding the question about rose quartz too.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Absolutely excellent, thank you so much! I also have questions about Rose quartz and about peacock/mystic topaz, or maybe topaz in general



Rose quartz is inert and completely fine. I have some in the tank of m,y new import boy.  

Topaz is harder than quartz, and as a gemstone, I _believe_ yes it is safe. I have done some thorough boolean searching and have only found positive comments. Maybe let it sit in a bucket for a while (a few weeks) and test the hardness and PH to be sure, but if it is topaz it should be fine. That is just me being paranoid, maybe. 



Reccka said:


> Thanks for this too. Very helpful!  Just wondering if you have an opinion on goldstone and black goldstone? I've heard mixed things about it. And seconding the question about rose quartz too.


I'll look into goldstones now. 

EDIT: It is my understanding that 'goldstone' is man-made, also known as aventurine glass,in which copper is suspended in glass. Glasses are normally aquarium safe, however, you can buy copper test kits. To be certain you could use the two weeks in a bucket, with a test on copper at the start and end. I would say probably safe, but worth a test.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Very interesting thread.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you. I just hope it is useful. One of many things I have accumulating on the PC...XD


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes it is very useful,thank you!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

This is a great post - thank you!

It is both informative _and_ easy/pleasant to read. I appreciate the amount of time it must have taken to research and assemble :thumbsup:


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I was reearching it anyway so it didn't take long to properly collate it. Im just a geek? XD But thank you.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

This thread should be a sticky


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^+1


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

n_n' Thats pretty high praise around here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

This thread rocks! ;-)

I've been wondering about rocks I have, some probably aren't safe but have been in my tanks for a while now without issue. Once I get a test kit I plan to test them all anyways.


----------

